# New (Old) National Resonator Day



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I am a sucker for mojo so when this popped up the other day I knew I had to have it. This is an 80+ year old National Collegian (1939-1941). These were originally pale yellow. You can still see some of the original paint but at some point in its life it was painted green and then dragged along to a lot of bush parties, house parties, camping trips, road trips and who knows where else. It has a giant, baseball bat neck and plays amazingly with a huge booming voice. I'm tempted to try stripping the green paint but probably can't do that without taking the yellow with it. Anyway, a couple of quick snaps.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice.

The green is from when it was in the military during WWII.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Very cool! I hope it brings you many years of enjoyment.


----------



## champster29 (Jul 26, 2013)

This looks killer. Tons of mojo!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

JethroTech said:


> I'm tempted to try stripping the green paint but probably can't do that without taking the yellow with it.


Would look good with the green paint removed. If the paint is flakey, it could be removed carefully with a razor blade edge...not too sharp and more of a scrapping action than a digging action...swell project.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice. Remember me in your will.


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Very cool! I bet it sounds great!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Ooops ! I had skipped this thread... 
Nice catch !!!


----------



## NationalDuo (3 mo ago)

Nice !


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

*UPDATE:* I took it camping a couple of times this summer and sat in a lawn chair for hours and razored away most of the green paint on the front. It was pretty tedious but I managed to save what was left of the original creamy yellow/white paint. I still have the back and sides to do. Next summer’s camping project


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Missed this the first time around--cool to see the update.

Enjoy!


----------



## carboncopy (4 mo ago)

Really lovely guitar, always wanted one of these.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I think you missed a spot...


----------

